# I didn’t want this to become a project- drum dollys should be simple...



## Chicken lights (May 28, 2019)

I was using these small steel drums to store extra chains and binders. Problem is once you get a couple hundred pounds in them they’re awkward to move 

Black drum dolly- pretty light weight yet it fits the drum size nicely. Problem is where it’s bolted together is flimsy and wants to collapse, making it hard to wheel around. Simple solution is a circle of steel plate, drill a few holes and bolt it in place. 

Green drum dolly- too large, but very heavy duty. Only issue with it is the chains, if hung on the outside, will drag and get hung up. So, do I get another circle cut out and use it as a floor? 

Plywood and a jigsaw is probably cheapest and would work, too. Although I don’t think I have a jigsaw anymore. 


I’m just thinking out loud here for the moment.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 28, 2019)

Expanded metal floor?


----------



## Chicken lights (May 28, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> Expanded metal floor?


That thought crossed my mind. 
I’ll get a quote on a 14” circle out of 14-18 gauge in the morning, and see what pops up in scrap bins this week that I can scrounge


----------



## Chicken lights (May 30, 2019)

Local fab shop quoted me $50 to cut that out. Local farm fab shop up the road quoted me $15 to cut that out. 

Left it with a buddy to drill a few holes in, to bolt to the bottom flanges. That “should” stiffen it up, I think. 

We’ll see if any progress was made when we make it home again


----------



## Chicken lights (May 31, 2019)

My buddy didn’t get anything done on it this week. So I broke out some tremclad and the drill and got to work. 

Huge improvement over it not having that bottom plate in place 

One down one to go


----------

